# Marder-Problem!



## Mani_09 (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich plage mich seit Tagen mit einem massiven Marderproblem herum und bin jetzt mittlerweile stinksauer. Anfangs waren vereinzelt Marderkothäufchen rund um die eisfreie Fläche im und am Eis, was nicht wirklich schön aussieht.

Mittlerweile verschei*t mir der Marder (oder die Marder) der (die) vermutlich zum Trinken an das Wasserloch kommt (kommen) das ganze Eis, also nicht nur rund um das Loch, und zusätzlich auch noch den Kompletten Balkon, der direkt angrenzt. Ich habe jetzt über den Winter keinen Filter laufen, und zur Sauerstoffzufuhr einen Oxydator. Um ein eisfreies Loch zu behalten habe ich einen Sprudelstein durchgehend laufen, was viel besser funktioniert, als ich es erwartet hatte.

Meine Sorge ist, dass der winterliche Teich aufgrund der Ausscheidungen nicht nur extrem hässlich aussieht, sondern beim Schmelzen der Eisoberfläche der ganze Kot in den Teich gelangt, was ja sicher auch nicht unbedingt gesund für meine Fische sein kann.

Habe jetzt überlegt, ob ich evtl eine Marderfalle auftreiben kann um dem entgegenzuwirken. Außerdem kam mir in den Sinn den Sprudelstein zu deaktivieren, sodass die Eisfläche bei der nächsten Kälte komplett zufriert und der Marder somit keinen Grund mehr hat her zu kommen, da er nichts mehr zu trinken findet. Das wäre aber nur die letzte Alternative, da bei uns auch sehr sehr viele Vögel zum Trinken an den Teich kommen.

Für eure Ratschläge und Tipps bin ich euch jetzt schon sehr dankbar!


----------



## fiseloer (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hallo Mani,

kannst Du ihm eine Alternative bieten und irgendwo vor Frost geschützt eine Wasserschale aufstellen?


----------



## pema (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Wie wäre es damit, den Kot einfach vom Eis zu entfernen? Es werden doch hoffentlich keine Riesenhaufen sein So hast du bei der Eisschmelze keinen Kot im Teich...und der durstige Kerl (oder das Mädchen) hat etwas gegen den Durst
pema


----------



## Mani_09 (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Ich weiß das klingt blöd, aber ich muss für euch morgen bei Tageslicht ein Foto machen, das sind Mengen an Kot, das wäre täglich ne Menge Arbeit. Außerdem friert das ins Eis ein und ich müsste komplette Eisblöcke aus dem Teich entfernen, was insgesamt gesehen extremer Aufwand wäre.
An Tränken dürfte es den Tieren eigentlich nicht mangeln, da max. 30m ein kleiner Bach vorbei läuft.
Ich habe jetzt mit einem Jäger aus der Ortschaft gesprochen und der hat im Garten eine Marderfalle aufgestellt. Falls er da reintappt wird er ihn etwas weiter entfernt wieder aussetzen (sagt er zumindest).
Also, morgen gibts dann Fotos sobald ich dazu komme.


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hi Mani!
Marder  laufen nicht gerne über Gitter (Estrichmatten), ich meine die dünnen aus den Baumarkt.
.....oder Waschbär?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Mani_09 (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hi Ron!
Das ist eine super Idee, ich könnte zumindest aufs Eis eine Art Gitter drauf legen, das werd ich evtl mal ausprobieren.
Blöd ist es halt nur wenn es vom Neuschnee verdeckt wird, muss ich das Gitter immer schneefrei halten, immer noch besser als Marderkot im Teich.
Waschbären kann ich nahezu ausschließen, gibts nämlich soweit ich weiß bei uns in Niederösterreich keine.

Aus den Fotos was ich gestern versprochen habe wurde leider nichts, da durch das warme Wetter das Eis ziemlich stark geschmolzen ist und leider durch den fehlenden Kontrast nichts gut sichtbar ist.

Mal ne andere Frage: Was geschieht eigentlich wenn der Kot ins Wasser kommt? Ist das stark schädlich für die Goldfische? Oder sehe ich das nur zu eng und im Frühjahr filtert das eh mein Filter alles wieder heraus?


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

He Mani!
Wenn bei Euch Tauwetter ist, dann sauge die Haufen ab!
Warum ist denn Dein Teich so anziehend für Marder?Ist es jeden Winter so? Riecht der Teich nach Fisch bzw. Aas? Oder trinken die da bloß?
Zweite Variante sind Hundehaare in Socken, an Stöcken um den Teich verteilt. Ist noch billiger.
Ach so, nicht die Gitter auf den Teich sondern um den Teich, aber eigentlich egal, Dein Teich, Deine Entscheidung.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Limnos (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hi

Bei 7500 Liter dürften einige Haufen Marderkot nicht viel ausmachen. Schließlich gehen ja auch die Fische nicht außerhalb des Teichs "zur Toilette" Kot ist ein Naturstoff und nur unsere Erziehung hat es zum Ekelprodukt gemacht. Selbst Schimpansen gehen mit ihrem Stoffwechselprodukt viel entspannter um. Haupt- und berechtigter Grund für unsere Erziehung ist die Vermeidung von Krankheiten durch Fäkalien.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mani_09 (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hallo Ron!
Bisher ist es mir ohnehin nicht gelungen solche Gitter aufzutreiben, war jedoch noch nicht im Baumarkt, fragte bisher nur bei Bekannten um etwaige Reste oder dergleichen..
Stimmt, rund herum wäre besser, daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gedacht.
Bisher hatte ich im Winter immer eine geschlossene Eisdecke am Teich, was den Fischen auch nichts ausmachte, zumindest haben es alle überlebt. Also ist das heuer das erste mal, dass ich ein eisfreies Loch habe. Es riecht weder nach Fisch, noch nach Aas, zumindest rieche ich nichts, ein Marder wird vermutlich eine feinere __ Nase haben als ich. Ich denke sie kommen lediglich zum trinken an den Teich, bei Neuschnee habe ich auch unzählige Vogeltapser auf der Eisfläche, also die nehmen diese Trinkgelegenheit auch sehr gerne an.
Hundehaare wären ne Möglichkeit, das werde ich auch noch zusätzlich probieren. Eigentlich wundert es mich sowieso warum da so reges Marder-Treiben herrscht, schließlich haben wir ja einen Hund, auch wenn dieser ziemlich alt, taub und auch eher faul ist.


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Hi Mani!
Wenn sie nur trinken, dann lass sie.Um den Kot zu entfernen reicht auch ne einfache Schippe.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Kassandra (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Marder-Problem!*

Wo ist denn das Foto vom Marderkot?  
Zur Frage: Wäre es nicht möglich, ein Licht mit Bewegungsmelder da hinzustellen? Solche Wildtiere sind ja sehr scheu, mit ein Bisschen Glück reicht da einmal und er kommt nicht wieder.


----------

